
A tech company tried it all to stop employee turnover. Only one thing worked - mudil
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/03/a-tech-firm-tried-it-all-to-stop-turnover-only-one-thing-worked.html
======
musicale
> some employees wished we would give across-the-board pay increases every
> year instead of merit raises. We weren't prepared to do that, because we
> believe compensation should be tied to performance... so...the top 15
> performers share in our profits"

"Some employees told us they wanted X; we believe in not X, so we ignored
their concerns and doubled down on not X."

------
gnat
The "one thing" was accepting the turnover. They did some investing in their
staff, put in ESOP, and responded as best they could to employee
suggestions/requests. No silver bullet.

